# Ok so I cut Jazz's hair... thoughts?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been meaning to cut Jazz's hair for a couple of weeks now but it was to busy at the salon for me to fit her in for more than a bath. I clipped her face and feet on wednesday but didn't have time for anything else. Today I had time She got a really good bath, (trying to fade the candy stripes as quickly as possible) and then I set to work. I opted to go ahead and set the patter for the puppy lion on the thought that if I didn't like it I could always take it down to a lamb clip. 
I did her rear end with a 0 gaurd, so it's about 1 inch long, and blended and scissored her legs, did the cuffs on all four feet to neaten them up, and then lightly tipped her coat that will be grown out into a mane. I also blended her topknot down into her body as best I could. I beinging to understand that maybe her previous owner shaved her every four months because she doen't like to be brushes. She was a real butt about not wanting to hold still or stand to let me scissor her. 
Anywho, here are some pictures before and after. 

Before


Pattern cut in with gaurd comb before scissoring



After scissoring with tied up top knot


Still some work to do on it, she just didn't want to be groomed today so we'll try and touch up some of the scissoring later. Obviously a lot of growing out needs to happen too. I can't say I like the cut... but I don't really dislike it. Maybe it will grow on me. She may end up in a lamb clip after all. We will see. The one thing I AM really happy about is being able to scissor and blend her topknot down into her neck better. I love that smooth one line look that I have almost accomplished. Just a little more growing ...


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

This is what I want to do also, but now that I see it I feel the same way you do. I don't know if I like it or not. I wonder if it would look better if the line between the two lengths was less definite, more blended from one length to the next? Possible?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess I wasn't reading very well, you want to eventually do a show trim with the rear completely shaved? I was think more along the lines of the modern. Sorry I was distracted, and typed before thinking. LOL!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I think,that for this clip there has to be more of a difference in lenght of the hair.Once the front is longer,it will look better.
The top knot looks well blended with the neck.You can really leave the neck hair much longer and it looks great that way....here is a picture of Gunther's aunt...I love that head,including the shaved down ears.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I think,that for this clip there has to be more of a difference in lenght of the hair.Once the front is longer,it will look better.
> The top knot looks well blended with the neck.You can really leave the neck hair much longer and it looks great that way....here is a picture of Gunther's aunt...I love that head,including the shaved down ears.


I noticed the Priddy signature on the pics of Gunther's aunt. Does he have the Huffish lines behind him? I thought that's who does the priddy photography. Sting has Huffish lines ....beautiful dogs!

That cut is going to get popular on here. lol Thats what Eli is going to be in here soon. Eli wears a full coat better then continental, lamb and etc. Thats his style. lol Jazz looks good though. You have to start it eventually to achieve that cut. Are the stripes going to wash out or are they perm?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

:banghead:I wish she had more hair to leave to on the neck but it just isn't there yet. Her previous owner shaved her down every few months with a #10 all over, except a poof on the tail and the topknot. We got her on Oct 31st and she was really short, so this is just a couple of months worth of growth. 
I agree that the difference in lengths should be more defined, maybe thats why I don't like it now. I didn't want to cut the rear hair any shorter than an inch though because I have been waiting for it to grow out and if I am going to have to take her down to a lamb all over I didn't want it to be any shorter than it had to be.
This is what she looked like when I brought her home. Actualy I didn't bring her home, I brought her straight to the salon. 
straight from the car to the grooming table. 


After her face, feet, and tail clip and bath.


This is just setting a pattern so we have can see what goal we are going for -in this case a puppy lion or scandinavian puppy lion if you prefer. I'm really annoyed that it doesn't look better. The more I look at it the more flaws I find. Hubby hates it, says she looks half groomed. 

Sivaro has poodles in the trim that I am going for, maybe she can post another photo.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> . Are the stripes going to wash out or are they perm?


They wash out. I stipped a lot of the dye today actauly. It fades dramaticly with every wash. I'm going to post a product review later, when I find the actual name of the shampoo I used, it's one from petedge. It's a whitening shampoo that OMG pulled more of the dye out than DAWN did. The plan was the wach legs, ears, and tail in the dish soap, because of the detergents in it would supposedly strip the dye faster, then follow with heavy conditioner since that is a little harsh on the hair. The dawn pulled a little of the dye out but this whitening shampoo thats supposed to be mostly natural indgredients was amazing. Right away I was getting pink suds it did a WAY better job! I was super surprised.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I noticed the Priddy signature on the pics of Gunther's aunt. Does he have the Huffish lines behind him? I thought that's who does the priddy photography. Sting has Huffish lines ....beautiful dogs!
> 
> That cut is going to get popular on here. lol Thats what Eli is going to be in here soon. Eli wears a full coat better then continental, lamb and etc. Thats his style. lol Jazz looks good though. You have to start it eventually to achieve that cut. Are the stripes going to wash out or are they perm?


Yes,indeed....many Huffish poodles in his background.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Your scissor work looks lovely WonderPup, especially as you said she didn't want to be groomed today! 

The transition times look like a real pain but what can you do, we all only have so much hair to work with. I think now the pattern is set you will be pleasantly surprised as she grows some more hair and you can more clearly see the definition (if you choose to stay with the scandinavian).


----------

